# what are dogs like around pet pigeons?



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello, We have a pet pigeon, been with us 2yrs, lives in the house, tame as anything, but were getting a 2 yr old border collie from a rehoming centre in 2 weeks, she's a lovely tiny little thing, and with the short time I have spent with the dog at the centre she doesnt seem to have a bad bone in her body, but do worry, does any body have any advice or stories on dogs around pet pigeons


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I trained my pitbull to accept pigeons, She sleeps on the lawn in the sun next to them. Border collies are smart so you should be fine aslong as you can dull down the natural instinct to round things up.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I trained my pitbull to accept pigeons, She sleeps on the lawn in the sun next to them. Border collies are smart so you should be fine aslong as you can dull down the natural instinct to round things up.


I would introduce them the same way as you would introduce your bird to a mate ..... let them see each other, but keep them well apart untill they are used to each other. 
Dogs are pack animals & no matter how docile they seem, they need to know their position in the pack, and make sure the dog knows who is in command as far as going near the bird.
Also, to be safe I wouldnt let them be alone together without your supervision.
young dogs especially, tend to be playful, and although the dog may not nessesarilly intend to harm the bird, it could easilly happen.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He may see the bird as something to herd. LOL. I had a gorden setter that I wouldn't trust with any bird. He would catch birds outside if I didn't watch him. But my pit/mix is very good with our house pigeon. Animals being animals though, I don't leave them alone together.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes she may try to heard him..lol... but of course just use common sense and never leave them unattended just like you would do with a small child.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

My border collie gets along just fine with my birds. When I first release them in the a.m she gets a little excited but has never tried to catch one. There are many times she will be laying around in the yard with my birds all around her and sometimes even standing on her and she wont do anything except perhaps sniff their butts. Same thing with the chickens. I had a rabbit for a time and I couldn't let that thing run around cause the border would go crazy chasing her.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Our lab mix will get up and move away from our doves when they walk to close to her. It's so funny to see a 60 lb dog get nervous if a little bird walks up to her One of the yorkies has to be kenneled when we have the birds out because he goes crazy trying to get to them; the other 3 just stand at the gate (I keep them in the kitchen, and let the doves have free rain in the living room.) They seem to be interested in watching them but don't try to get at them.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I would introduce them the same way as you would introduce your bird to a mate ..... let them see each other, but keep them well apart untill they are used to each other.
> Dogs are pack animals & no matter how docile they seem, they need to know their position in the pack, and make sure the dog knows who is in command as far as going near the bird.
> Also, to be safe I wouldnt let them be alone together without your supervision.
> young dogs especially, tend to be playful, and although the dog may not nessesarilly intend to harm the bird, it could easilly happen.


I agree, Mine are never left together if we are not around and up until she was 4 years of age I would tell her to get away from them so she knew she had to get out of their way or I would tell her too, Now she keeps her distance but does not even budge if they fly to close.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

hello Sally and Morgan, I have sent you a private message. Thanks JAyne


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

If my Labs could get a hold on my homers they would be a fast snack. I can't have them out when I release them to loft fly. Once they are up and flying the dogs don't mess with them.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

The thing is, you have got to train the dog to know they are not food. seeing as its a sheep dog , as though i looks, they are born protective, and are used for herding. my lab/chow. , is about 8 years old. we got him from a shelter, when he was a year. i never had to train him to nothing mess with my pigeons or ducks. matter of fact he protects them from the cats and hawks. hes such a good dog he sleeps next to the coop. Basically, you need to introduce the two, and teach him to get along with it.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> The thing is, you have got to train the dog to know they are not food. seeing as its a sheep dog , as though i looks, they are born protective, and are used for herding. my lab/chow. , is about 8 years old. we got him from a shelter, when he was a year. i never had to train him to nothing mess with my pigeons or ducks. matter of fact he protects them from the cats and hawks. hes such a good dog he sleeps next to the coop. Basically, you need to introduce the two, and teach him to get along with it.


Thats nice to hear and gives me confidence, would love her to become the protector. 

Many Thanks for all the replies, will let you know who we get on.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Border collies are beautiful dogs ......I remember as a young kid coming home from school and finding my rabbit  I had to go to more than 1 location *sob*
but I have a Rottweiler now .......he's excellent and has put up with spotted turtle doves landing on him inside and rescues wandering about the house , not to mention 5 chooks . Nothing can come into my yard and harm my 80 or so birds and my chooks are safe while he's outside . The only thing I do have to do is feed him inside or away from them and remove his bowl .......he is very territorial about his dinner bowl .

By the way your pigeon is gorgeous .........I wish you good luck with your pooch & pigeon


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

whytwings said:


> Border collies are beautiful dogs ......I remember as a young kid coming home from school and finding my rabbit  I had to go to more than 1 location *sob*
> but I have a Rottweiler now .......he's excellent and has put up with spotted turtle doves landing on him inside and rescues wandering about the house , not to mention 5 chooks . Nothing can come into my yard and harm my 80 or so birds and my chooks are safe while he's outside . The only thing I do have to do is feed him inside or away from them and remove his bowl .......he is very territorial about his dinner bowl .
> 
> By the way your pigeon is gorgeous .........I wish you good luck with your pooch & pigeon


thankyou for your input, yea dinky the pigeon is a loveable rogue, loves to sit with me and watch tv.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a red/white Border collie named Nana  She doesn't bother the pigeons at all. I've held them in front of her before and she wags her tail and sniffs them, then her interest is gone and she goes off to do something more important LOL. When they're on the ground, she walks right by them like they aren't even there, and they don't move either cause they're used to her  Now the ducks, that's a different story. The people I got her from as a pup trained their collies with ducks. So no matter how hard I try, I cannot break Nana from herding the ducks. Oh well, it doesn't hurt anything, but I don't see how it could be THAT entertaining. 

A lot depends on the dog. No two are the same!


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Take it slow...*

I would be very careful and take it slow at first. Like, let the pigeon out when one of you has the dog on a short leash in the same room so there can't be any accident. I would do this for weeks before you let the dog and the bird be together, even with close supervision. Or else crate the dog whenever the pigeon is out.

It's great if they get along together but don't trust them too soon based on other people's good experiences - because there are plenty of bad experiences out there, where dogs will grab a loose bird and it is all over in a flash. And also be prepared for your pigeon to be scared of the dog and possibly fly around in fear at first. Your trusting pigeon may be freaked out by this change so keep his interests at heart too - it may happen that your new dog needs to be crated in another room, especially at first, before your pigeon will relax. Luckily, there are 2 of you and you can each pay attention to 1 pet at a time.

Over time, you will get to know your new dog's personality. If it is submissive and listens to you, it may all work out with the pigeon. If it is headstrong and needs lots of correcting, that would be my clue not to risk the dog being unrestrained in the presence of your pigeon. I have 2 small rescue terriers I got a year ago - they understand they have to leave my birds alone - but, based on their overall behavior (not listening to me all the time), I still don't trust them around my loose birds. Maybe some day I will... but not yet.










My previous Jack Russell "Sparky" was calmer and more trustworthy around my birds - but she lived to 17 and so for a good portion of her life was an older calm dog. Maybe the new dogs will get to that stage eventually...


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i wouldn't trust it if you really loved the pigeon, it takes one snap and your pigeon is gone, i've heard stories of dogs and pigeons that did fine together then one day snap, dead pigeon


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

Lefty07 said:


> I would be very careful and take it slow at first. Like, let the pigeon out when one of you has the dog on a short leash in the same room so there can't be any accident. I would do this for weeks before you let the dog and the bird be together, even with close supervision. Or else crate the dog whenever the pigeon is out.
> 
> It's great if they get along together but don't trust them too soon based on other people's good experiences - because there are plenty of bad experiences out there, where dogs will grab a loose bird and it is all over in a flash. And also be prepared for your pigeon to be scared of the dog and possibly fly around in fear at first. Your trusting pigeon may be freaked out by this change so keep his interests at heart too - it may happen that your new dog needs to be crated in another room, especially at first, before your pigeon will relax. Luckily, there are 2 of you and you can each pay attention to 1 pet at a time.
> 
> ...


great advice, many thanks, made me think twice, the create training is a good idea.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can never be sure, and as was mentioned, all it takes is a second or two. An animal is an animal, and you just never know for sure. It really isn't all that hard to keep them apart, and much safer for the bird.


----------



## aroberts705 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have two dogs at home, a border collie and a husky mix. My pigeon Petey thinks he is the alpha and will go up and peck them, they just get up and walk away. There was one day though where Petey got too close to the husky's food dish and he flipped out and lunged at Petey. Petey got off pretty easily with just a small injury but it could have been much worse. It depends on the pigeon and on the dog. My border collie will growl at Petey when he is pushing her limits and he understands and leaves her alone. I know she would never snap at him like the husky. Our husky is a rescue and was starved almost to death when we got him so he is very protective of his food. Other than that Petey and the dogs get along just fine. Petey enjoys curling up in our husky's tail for a nap on occasion. Please be careful though. You don't want anything to happen to your beautiful pigeon.


----------



## Candiazoo (Aug 9, 2011)

*dogs and birds*

Our dogs were trained to live with parrots in the house. They were always supervised, and I did let them get bit once or twice, but now they are all part of the same family and get along. Our outdoor caged pigeons they leave alone, but the young dog loves to chase off the ferals. Still working on that one.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

A BC will probably herd him but I doubt it'll hurt him, the aggression has been bred out. However, be aware that you will have to train the dog the same way you'd train him to accept a cat. I have no problems with flightless pigeons and my dog (he was _trained_ for that) but be aware that predatory aggression is very common and very hard to solve. But like I said, herding breeds often lack predatory aggression. Get a certified dog instructor to be safe, and never leave them together unsupervised.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

My blue pitbull is the one that chase any birds that go down on the ground. So she can be an important aspect come race day.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

abluechipstock said:


> i wouldn't trust it if you really loved the pigeon, it takes one snap and your pigeon is gone, i've heard stories of dogs and pigeons that did fine together then one day snap, dead pigeon


I agree! I don't give accidents a chance to happen when it comes to my pets.


----------

